# Unkown collation: 'utf8mb4_unicode_c1'



## balanga (Jul 27, 2014)

Can anyone shed any light on this error messages I get when starting mysql-server on FreeBSD (v10)?

Have I built it with the wrong options?


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2014)

Which version? utf8mb4_unicode_c1 is supported since mysql55.


----------



## balanga (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it is mysql56. I found a reference to this line (collation server...) in /usr/local/etc/my.cnf. No idea where it came from, but after commenting out the line the error message disappeared.


----------

